# best cigars $3 and under



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

trying to make a list of good cheap cigars 

This is the one I like ,Please don't flame me for this cigar (It's a infused cigar LOL).My father smoked this cigar and it was one my first cigars. hand-rolled flavored cigar made in the Dominican Republic with Cuban seed Dominican long-fillers and Indonesian-grown wrappers

Tatiana Classic Vanilla ( 6 x 44 ) 25 in a box at $43 = $1.72 a stick


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Gran Habano Vintage 02


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Gran Habano Vintage 02


bingo! :nod:

Try the _Tobacos Baez Serie SF_ by Pepin too. _ Benchmade's_ aren't that bad either, although I like the previous ones mentioned a little better myself.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Gran Habano Vintage 02


Habano-seed long-fillers from Nicaragua and Dominican but it boasts a juicy Nicaraguan-grown Corojo wrapper at $2 a stick I have to try these


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

lukesparksoff said:


> Habano-seed long-fillers from Nicaragua and Dominican but it boasts a juicy Nicaraguan-grown Corojo wrapper at $2 a stick I have to try these


I got an email from CI the other day that mentioned the _Gran Habano Blue Label_... They have 10 packs for $19.99. I might give those a shot too. 

Anybody had any luck with the Blue Labels?


----------



## smokinpeace (Jan 28, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Gran Habano Vintage 02


This gets my vote too.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Likewise on the GH 2002 Vintage, also:

Cu-Avana Intenso
Joya De Nicaragua Fuerte B
Bahia Blu, Maddies
Perdomo Wheels

All nice stuff...:ss


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> I got an email from CI the other day that mentioned the _Gran Habano Blue Label_... They have 10 packs for $19.99. I might give those a shot too.
> 
> Anybody had any luck with the Blue Labels?


blue labels... eh, they're alright; kinda mild but smooth with a vanilla flavor - no spice that i can recall.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> bingo! :nod:
> 
> Try the _Tobacos Baez Serie SF_ by Pepin too. _Benchmade's_ aren't that bad either, although I like the previous ones mentioned a little better myself.


Jason I like almost all of Pepin's cigars,

Tabacos Baez Serie Sf $2.30 a stick

cigars are made at Pepin Garcia's My Father tabacalera in Nicaragua. That should tell you something about the quality and flavor you can expect from these medium-bodied, mixed-filler cigars. Named for the Cuban city where Pepin was born, these puros are blended with 70% Cuban-seed Nicaraguan longfiller, 30% short-filler, and rolled in Nicaraguan Habano wrappers. The smoke is rich and smooth, laced with notes of cocoa, a subtle hint of coffee and a dash of pepper on the finish.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

You can get both of these at CI for 3 Bucks or less.
Nica Libra and Perdomo Tierra del Sol. Not infused, but you can taste hints of chocolate in both. I had both and they would be a very good everyday cigar.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

lukesparksoff said:


> Jason I like almost all of Pepin's cigars,
> 
> Tabacos Baez Serie Sf $2.30 a stick
> 
> cigars are made at Pepin Garcia's My Father tabacalera in Nicaragua. That should tell you something about the quality and flavor you can expect from these medium-bodied, mixed-filler cigars. Named for the Cuban city where Pepin was born, these puros are blended with 70% Cuban-seed Nicaraguan longfiller, 30% short-filler, and rolled in Nicaraguan Habano wrappers. The smoke is rich and smooth, laced with notes of cocoa, a subtle hint of coffee and a dash of pepper on the finish.


You will like that one... I can almost assure it Eric. :thumb:

I like the Toro's the best, but I wouldn't hesitate on the Robusto's either. It gets the fuente~fuente stamp of quality for sure. :mrgreen:


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> Likewise on the GH 2002 Vintage, also:
> 
> Cu-Avana Intenso
> Joya De Nicaragua Fuerte B
> ...


I have to try the Joya De Nicaragua Fuerte B, I have a couple of Bahia already rested.I quess I will try one in the morning with some coffee


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

eNthusiast said:


> blue labels... eh, they're alright; kinda mild but smooth with a vanilla flavor - no spice that i can recall.


Thank you sir! :yo:


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

here is the list so far 

Tatiana Classic Vanilla 
Gran Habano Vintage 02
Tobacos Baez Serie SF 
Gran Habano Blue Label
Joya De Nicaragua Fuerte B
Bahia Blu, Maddies
Perdomo Wheels
Nica Libra 
Perdomo Tierra del Sol


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

Maria Mancini...especially with a few years, great smokes.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Not sure about the Blue Label Bahias, but the red labels need at least 2 months rest. ROTT they have an odd flavor that, well just is not very good. But after a nap, they turn into a pretty decent smoke considering the price. 

Some other good under $3 a stick cigars, in no particular order,

Perdomo Mistakes Maduro from CI (was surprised by these, they are quit good)
RP Sun Grown 
RP ITC 10th Anniv
CI Legends: Rocky Patel
Perdomo Slow-Aged 826 Maduro
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte 
5 Vegas Relic 
5 Vegas A
Nestor Reserve (needs about a month in the humi)
El Mejaro Espresso and Emerald (Both are good, I prefer the Espresso)
Joya De Nicaragua Fuerte B (probably the best in the list)
Cu-Avana Intenso
Gran Habano 3 Siglos

All these can be had all day long on Cbid for $3 and under each.


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

Oliva Serie G Maduro - Rocky's Cigars
Oliva G Churchill maduro, with $5 shipping, right at $3 per cigar. Or, get the natural, under $3.


----------



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

Have to agree with the Olivia G. The Romeo e Julieta Bully is a good one too


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

+1 Oliva G 
La Gloria Cubana wavell 
5 Vegas classic
ERDM rectangulares
and since you like infused try CI Legends copper label.


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

CI Legends copper is infused? I read the description about having a hazelnut flavor but it didn't directly say it was infused.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Cu-avana Intenso really suprised me, very tasty.


----------



## ccforme (Mar 25, 2007)

5 Veags Series A for me. I think they are one of the best dollar for dollar.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey this is a great thread. I'm a relatively new puffer and I'm a college student as well so I don't exactly have a lot of money and honestly, I rarely like to buy a whole box because I like sampling cigars and having a variety.

Cigarbid is so addicting haha! I have in my queue two 20 count humidors that I got for a steal, a bundle of Maker's Choice Vanilla that I'm interested in trying and also some Havana cigars. 

So far I really enjoy Victor Sinclair sticks as a cheap brand. I had a couple of them in a sampler and they were great. Good blend and the draw was perfect to me! My two favorites are their Triple Corojo and their Primeros.


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Hey this is a great thread. I'm a relatively new puffer and I'm a college student as well so I don't exactly have a lot of money and honestly, I rarely like to buy a whole box because I like sampling cigars and having a variety.
> 
> Cigarbid is so addicting haha! I have in my queue two 20 count humidors that I got for a steal, a bundle of Maker's Choice Vanilla that I'm interested in trying and also some Havana cigars.
> 
> So far I really enjoy Victor Sinclair sticks as a cheap brand. I had a couple of them in a sampler and they were great. Good blend and the draw was perfect to me! My two favorites are their Triple Corojo and their Primeros.


Let those Maker's Choice sticks rest for at least 1 month, otherwise they taste like total crap. I bought the naturals and I thought they were horible and planed on throwing them out. After they have been sitting for a month they are at least tollerable, but I probably won't buy them again. But as it has been said before, taste is subjective. Hope you enjoy them more than I did.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Fury! I'm considering a tupperdor because I don't want the vanilla flavor to permeate my brand new humidors plus I have some better sticks that need to be stored. Although...I do plan on buying more flavored and infused cigars because I enjoy them every once in awhile, I wish I could dedicate an entire humidor to flavored cigars.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Love these threads.... next one I will put up as "best cigars under 2 dollars" (not joking).

This is another Mancini appreciation post. 

For me, Maria Mancini takes the cake. That will probably be in the best cigars under two dollars thread. No one really cares about this cigar so sometimes (even now), if you are lucky, you can get them for about 1.50 a pop.

I love that stick dearly. As I mentioned before, when I am trying a new cigar out for the first time, the Maria Mancini acts as "dog rocket" insurance: if the new smoke isn't so good, I chuck it and pull out the Mancini. It is in my humidor at ALL TIMES. 

And yes, age does wonders for it. When I first started smoking, I did not care for it too much. A more mature palate (as well as a humidor) changed my mind about it. Smoke that and a Carlos Torano Exodus 1959-- tell me if you don't any similarities. 

What is so great about this smoke is that they are extremely consistent and yes, they age EXTREMELY well. I can't stop talking about the 11 year old Mancinis that I traded for.... LOVIN' IT!!! So elegant....

I can't think of a classier 1.50 stick--it does so much for so little. GOD FORBID the day they stop making that stick.... as soon as I find out, I will buy 10 boxes or so. Right now, I am trying to find someone who has any 3-5 year old sticks....I am trying to compare its taste at different points of aging. The ones I have have either 1 year or 11 years on them. 

You guys just got me in the mood to smoke one right now.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

The makers choice, wile are not my go to sticks, are not bad considering the price of them. I bought a bundle of "naturals" (they are actually honey) back in early August. I still have a few of them, and they have turned out to be a decent lil smoke. Do get a tupperdore for them to be alone in. The wrappers do not tolerate being fondled much over time.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Great! Looking forward to them now, I know they aren't top notch but still at an irresistible price. As far as a tupperdor, just throw a cigar box in there and a humidifier should do, right? Wish I didn't have to pay shipping for just like one item but oh well haha.

Keep those reccomendations coming though! This is great for people on a budget!


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

In addition to the Super Fuertes (corojo and maduro), the Indian Tabac Classic corojo is really good as well. I would venture a guess that most, if not all of the Indian Tabac line is good.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Arganese is a good brand to fill this niche.

Bahia Blu I was actually pleasantly surprised by.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Great! Looking forward to them now, I know they aren't top notch but still at an irresistible price. As far as a tupperdor, just throw a cigar box in there and a humidifier should do, right? Wish I didn't have to pay shipping for just like one item but oh well haha.
> 
> Keep those reccomendations coming though! This is great for people on a budget!


If you are ordering off of Cigar International, and not Cbid, there is a "secret" (lol) code for free shipping. Search Free Shipping here and you will find the thread that gives it to you.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Man, I am hitting the jackpot left and right here today! I'll be sure to check that search and wait until my next paycheck to order a humidifier. Also, can this "secret" code be used more than once? lol

EDIT: After doing some searches, I could not find the link or anything to free shipping, any help?


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Man, I am hitting the jackpot left and right here today! I'll be sure to check that search and wait until my next paycheck to order a humidifier. Also, can this "secret" code be used more than once? lol
> 
> EDIT: After doing some searches, I could not find the link or anything to free shipping, any help?


here ya go http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/255723-c-i-free-shipping.html

I'll be honest with you though. If you use America's #1 Online Cigar Auction - first, best, biggest! - CigarBid.com right, IE set it for weekly shipping. The savings is more than what you will save on free shipping. It's still cigars international... Just make sure you double check their list prices on their CI site to make sure you don't over bid. Even more importantly place your bid, and stick to your guns! If you don't win it..so be it, another auction with the same product will come up again.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah I just recently got into C-Bid and I love it! I like the set up of CI though but it seems that I can find most everything on C-bid for cheaper that I am interested in. Yes, I have it set for the weekly. But, with it getting cold in Iowa where I live, my smoking will probably cut back as I do not have a place to enjoy a smoke inside!

Thanks for the link though! There are a couple things I need from there so with the free shipping, it should be cheaper than C-bid!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Good luck!













And one more falls down the slope. :tea:


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm gonna have to add one more to the list.

Verdadero Organic Torpedo

I got these for 9 bucks for a 5er on Cbid. I was kinda skeptical as they are kinda an unknown. There isn't much in the way of reviews on them. But after smoking 2 of them today. (I had to smoke a second to make sure the first wasn't a fluke) They really are pretty good.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Well... I had to go ahead & pull the trig on the Gran Habano Blue Labels. :tongue1:

I figure for $19.99 for a 10 pack + free shipping... I can't hardly go wrong. 

I'll let you guys know what I think about them. :thumb:


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

New list

If anyone see a dogrocket on the list let me know and I will remove it 

Tatiana Classic Vanilla 
Gran Habano Vintage 02
Tobacos Baez Serie SF 
Gran Habano Blue Label
Joya De Nicaragua Fuerte B
Bahia Blu, Maddies
Perdomo Wheels
Nica Libra 
Perdomo Tierra del Sol
Maria Mancini
RP Sun Grown 
RP ITC 10th Anniv
CI Legends: Rocky Patel
Perdomo Slow-Aged 826 Maduro
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte 
5 Vegas Relic 
5 Vegas A
5 Vegas classic
Nestor Reserve 
El Mejaro Espresso 
Cu-Avana Intenso
Olvia G Mad
Romeo e Julieta Bully 
La Gloria Cubana wavell 
ERDM rectangulares
CI Legends copper label
Verdadero Organic Torpedo


----------



## ThomasHudson (Dec 16, 2009)

The Bahia is no good.


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

the Saint Luis Rey Rothschild can be bought in boxes for around $2.20. I have bought some out of older boxes at B&M's that were fantastic. Out of newer boxes, still good. So aging helps a lot, I just don't know for how long is required. Out of the same factory, on closeout from CI, you can buy the Quinterra (sp?) for $2. Again, out of old boxes, it is outstanding.


----------



## Peter584 (Oct 19, 2010)

I like Onyx. Can get them for under $3 buying a box


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

I like Indian tabak from Patel it can be had reasonably from cbid for under $2


----------



## brooksbrosracing (Oct 28, 2010)

JustOneMoreStick said:


> I like Indian tabak from Patel it can be had reasonably from cbid for under $2


I agree. The Indian Tabac is one of the best deals I have found. CI always has them listed at less than $3 a stick and you get a really complex and great tasting smoke for your money.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Well as far as the El Mejor Espresso goes, I was very interested in trying one because I love coffee and the the DE JAVA is way out of my price range. Problem is, I have heard a lot of negatives about the El Mejor Espresso. Just check out some of the reviews online and decide for yourself. I've personally never had one so I can't vouch one way or another but still, the reviews I saw looked iffy.


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

I agree with many of the suggestions given so far such as 5 Vegas A and El Mejor Emerald. I'll probably get flamed or voted down for my suggestion, but I like...Gurkha's Sherpa. There I got it off my chest. They smoke well and have a decent, if somewhat mild, flavor. Bundles of 20 go for $50 on CI, but I've gotten them for as low as $32.30 on CBID recently. At less than $1.62/stick, I think that's a hell of a bargain.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

You left Arganese off the list. 

Nicaraguan, CL3, ML3, they're all good.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

JustOneMoreStick said:


> I like Indian tabak from Patel it can be had reasonably from cbid for under $2





brooksbrosracing said:


> I agree. The Indian Tabac is one of the best deals I have found. CI always has them listed at less than $3 a stick and you get a really complex and great tasting smoke for your money.


Good little sticks for the $$$...

My only issue with them, if you can even call it that is... I only get them off the devilsite &_* always*_ end up winning something around the Toro size, which is fine, but I'd like to actually get them in a smaller vitola since I use them as patio smokes. But hey... More smoke for the money though right?


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

brooksbrosracing said:


> I agree. The Indian Tabac is one of the best deals I have found. CI always has them listed at less than $3 a stick and you get a really complex and great tasting smoke for your money.


Yes sir!

I have one more left (Super Fuerte)...it is over a year old. Wonder how that is now? But part of me wanted to wait until next summer.

One of RP's best, IMO.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

BKDW said:


> One of RP's best, IMO.


Funny, but I enjoy RP's cheaper offerings (_Indian Tabac, the Edge line etc..._) better than his "premium" stuff for the most part.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Well as far as the El Mejor Espresso goes, I was very interested in trying one because I love coffee and the the DE JAVA is way out of my price range. Problem is, I have heard a lot of negatives about the El Mejor Espresso. Just check out some of the reviews online and decide for yourself. I've personally never had one so I can't vouch one way or another but still, the reviews I saw looked iffy.


The thing you have to remember about the Espressos is they are not going to wow you. They don't compare to the DE Java. But for a cheap knock around smoke, they are pretty good. I think some give them bad reviews because they went into the smoking of one with high expectations. I've smoked probably 60 or so of them and have yet to have a bad one.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> Funny, but I enjoy RP's cheaper offerings (_Indian Tabac, the Edge line etc..._) better than his "premium" stuff for the most part.


When a smoke is called "premium", most of the time it is not about quality, it's about $$$. In other words, you are paying a PREMIUM PRICE.

One Patel that I think is better than most people give it credit for is the Sungrown. That one ages like a charm it seems. Have one after a year and a half of humi time.....

A friend gave me a few Double fusions. They are more than a year and a half old- they are actually really good.

The issue I have with him isn't so much the quality (most of them are above average, for sure). It is the price. It's also the "Walmartization" of cigars and others seem to be following suit (but Gurkha did set a precedent. I have the same feelings about them as well, but they strike me as having worse quality and more expensive sticks than Patel).

But yes, those Tabacs are good indeed--hard to beat them at $2.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

list update

Tatiana Classic Vanilla 
Gran Habano Vintage 02
Tobacos Baez Serie SF 
Gran Habano Blue Label
Joya De Nicaragua Fuerte B
Bahia Blu, Maddies
Perdomo Wheels
Nica Libra 
Perdomo Tierra del Sol
Maria Mancini
RP Sun Grown 
RP ITC 10th Anniv
CI Legends: Rocky Patel
Perdomo Slow-Aged 826 Maduro
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte 
5 Vegas Relic 
5 Vegas A
5 Vegas classic
Nestor Reserve 
El Mejaro Espresso 
El Mejor Emerald
Cu-Avana Intenso
Olvia G Mad
Romeo e Julieta Bully 
La Gloria Cubana wavell 
ERDM rectangulares
CI Legends copper label
Verdadero Organic Torpedo
Saint Luis Rey Rothschild 
Onyx
Indian tabak 
Arganese

After we complete our list I'm going to pickup 2 of each and try them all,good thing they are cheap


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't know who other guys treat 5 Vegas Gold but for a mild cigar having such a great intense flavor they should be in this list


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Codename47 said:


> I don't know who other guys treat 5 Vegas Gold but for a mild cigar having such a great intense flavor they should be in this list


Actually most of the 5 Vegas line can be added to this list. There are very few that get multiple bad reviews. And only a couple like the AAAs that ever go for more than $3 ea at auction.

The thing about 5 Vegas is you have to pretty much try them all to see what ones you like and what ones you don't like. Just about no one likes them all.

For example, I can't stand the Cask strength. I think they taste awful. But allot of other people love them.


----------



## brooksbrosracing (Oct 28, 2010)

BKDW said:


> Yes sir!
> 
> I have one more left (Super Fuerte)...it is over a year old. Wonder how that is now? But part of me wanted to wait until next summer.
> 
> One of RP's best, IMO.


Its a great full bodied cigar. An enormous bargain.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> Actually most of the 5 Vegas line can be added to this list. There are very few that get multiple bad reviews. And only a couple like the AAAs that ever go for more than $3 ea at auction.
> 
> The thing about 5 Vegas is you have to pretty much try them all to see what ones you like and what ones you don't like. Just about no one likes them all.


I actually found this to be the case with the Classic. I had a torpedo from a sampler after a month of age and LOVED it! I picked up a box of double coronas to split with a friend, aged them for a month, and neither of us cared for them much. I figured I would let them rest for a while and try again, but decided to trade them instead. They seem to be a great example of the difference RG can make in one line of a particular brand. I had a similar experience with a couple of Series As that were gifted to me. The robusto I had was okay, the corona much better because the flavor of that wrapper really came through.

BTW, I had an El Mejor Espresso and found it to be pretty tasty...I would affirm it as a decent knock-around. It had major burn issues but I think that was because it was over-humidified and I didn't wait long enough for it to balance out. I have another one and am going to let that one rest for a while before I fire it up again.


----------



## knicks791 (Aug 18, 2010)

No love for Flor de Oliva?


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

knicks791 said:


> No love for Flor de Oliva?


No. No love.

They don't do much for me at all and I have had at least 4 or 5 different lines, all rested 8+ months.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

BKDW said:


> No. No love.
> 
> They don't do much for me at all and I have had at least 4 or 5 different lines, all rested 8+ months.


Yeah, I'm with Manny on this one. Some around here like them though. Just depends on your tastes. They're cheap enough to try one (or 5) to test the waters, that's for sure...


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

Pepin Samplers from CI - on sale all the time, you get cigars for $2.50 each or $3.00 each, depending which sampler you get. Cigars range from good to great, but at that price, it is a deal!


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

I saw a review today for the J. Fuego Origen Originals that looked really promising. It's a smaller smoke at 5 x 44, but I like smaller ring gauges anyway.

J Fuego Origen Original


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

In Michigan since their wonderful 32% tax on cigars getting a good cigar for under 3.00 is tough but I have found one that wasnt bad. Please do not laugh. The Factory Throwout #99 was actually good. I did find out they had bought huge boxes of them when they opened the B&M 1 year ago and they had been there the whole year aging so maybe that helped. As for internet 3.00 sticks there are so many! Indian Tobacc seems to be the choice at the moment for me.


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> In Michigan since their wonderful 32% tax on cigars getting a good cigar for under 3.00 is tough but I have found one that wasnt bad. Please do not laugh. The Factory Throwout #99 was actually good. I did find out they had bought huge boxes of them when they opened the B&M 1 year ago and they had been there the whole year aging so maybe that helped. As for internet 3.00 sticks there are so many! Indian Tobacc seems to be the choice at the moment for me.


Barf - I hate the factory 99 throwout. Not even as good as the factory 59 throughout, which is bad enough. Short filler, artificial (glue) binder. Most loosely wrapped cigar I have ever smoked. So many other good choices that everyone has listed on this thread.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Matt1951 said:


> Barf - I hate the factory 99 throwout. Not even as good as the factory 59 throughout, which is bad enough. Short filler, artificial (glue) binder. Most loosely wrapped cigar I have ever smoked. So many other good choices that everyone has listed on this thread.


Yeah, sorry Todd, I'm going to have to agree with this. Glad you like them though!

Actually, I had a surprise smoke earlier in the year when I picked up a $3 Casa de Garcia Sumatra from our local B&M here. It was a nice, simple smoke for the money and I enjoyed it so much I bought another soon after. Soon after that, they sold out of them and haven't gotten them back in. The did, however, get in the Connecticut and maduro, neither of which I liked at all. At this point though, I've had so many more cigars covering so many flavor profiles, I wonder if I'd enjoy the Sumatra even half as much. I wish they'd get those things back in again...

Also, some here have talked about those Calle Ochos from CI/CBid. I've not had one personally but I've heard they are a decent, mild bundled cigar considering their sub-$2 price.


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey Todd, I did not mean to sound so harsh. When I am alcohol fueled, I say what I think, but lose the tact.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> The thing you have to remember about the Espressos is they are not going to wow you. They don't compare to the DE Java. But for a cheap knock around smoke, they are pretty good. I think some give them bad reviews because they went into the smoking of one with high expectations. I've smoked probably 60 or so of them and have yet to have a bad one.


Ok great, I appreciate someone who has enjoyed a few and continues to buy them. I apologize for that statement out of not trying one, but hopefully I can back up your statement after trying a 5-pack myself! I just can't commit to a box lol


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Matt1951 said:


> Hey Todd, I did not mean to sound so harsh. When I am alcohol fueled, I say what I think, but lose the tact.


Dont sweat it. I new I would take some ribbing for posting about it.  Actually I was wrong on the number it is the #59 the #99 was the churchill size and those were ok for a cheap price. I have a bundle of the #59's for walking the dog and bums that ask me for one. (they literally are homeless bums around where I live) I have to carry my 9mm also.

I have tried the Casa de Garcia Connecticut at the local B&M and was not please at all with it. Seemed very harsh and bitter.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Ok great, I appreciate someone who has enjoyed a few and continues to buy them. I apologize for that statement out of not trying one, but hopefully I can back up your statement after trying a 5-pack myself! I just can't commit to a box lol


No I wouldn't either if I was you. It's always best to buy a 5 pack first. I don't agree with buying singles. Simply because you can get a bad stick, and to truly find out of you like or dislike a cigar you should give it at least 2 chances and then a 3rd with some age on it. If you smoke three you might as well get a 5er.

Eh if you don't like em...different strokes ya know.:tea:


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> Dont sweat it. I new I would take some ribbing for posting about it.  Actually I was wrong on the number it is the #59 the #99 was the churchill size and those were ok for a cheap price. I have a bundle of the #59's for walking the dog and bums that ask me for one. *(they literally are homeless bums around where I live) I have to carry my 9mm also. *
> 
> I have tried the Casa de Garcia Connecticut at the local B&M and was not please at all with it. Seemed very harsh and bitter.


This should be filed under *Signs It's Time To Move*


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah absolutely!

Continuing with this sticks under $3, I just closed on quite a few 5-ers on Cbid.

Bahia Trinidad Churchill -$5
Pioneer Vally Churchill Conneticut- $5
Pirate's Gold "Big Boy" Piramide #3 Natural- $3

Also working on trying to win a CAO Earth Nectar.

I'll report back after I try these and have another buddy asses them with me and see what the consensus is with these. I mean for $1 a stick, I don't have super high expectations so I hope to be surprised!


----------



## zenbamboo (Aug 30, 2010)

I picked up two fivers of Arganese CL3 for something like $11 at checkout from Famous. I wasn't expecting a lot, but these are a pretty good full strength cigar. I normally don't feel a nic kick, but I had this one with my morning coffee and an empty stomach. It left me sweating and a little woozy. Now I wish I had loaded up my cart with them for that price!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Luiz Martinez Silver Selection Corona $1.42 ea. with shipping until Nov. 24th then they go back to the original price which isn't bad either.

Luis Martinez Cigar Company

Arganese maduro corona. Last week I seen 5 packs for $6.95 on CM.

As for a bundle cigar I've found the Quorum corona to be consistently good.

And a few others: AB Harvest 1997, Punch London Club. I'll post more as they come to mind lol.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

List update 

Tatiana Classic Vanilla 
Gran Habano Vintage 02
Tobacos Baez Serie SF 
Gran Habano Blue Label
Joya De Nicaragua Fuerte B
Bahia Blu, Maddies
Perdomo Wheels
Nica Libra 
Perdomo Tierra del Sol
Maria Mancini
RP Sun Grown 
RP ITC 10th Anniv
CI Legends: Rocky Patel
Perdomo Slow-Aged 826 Maduro
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte 
5 Vegas Relic 
5 Vegas A
5 Vegas classic
5 Vegas Gold 
Nestor Reserve 
El Mejaro Espresso 
El Mejor Emerald
Cu-Avana Intenso
Olvia G Mad
Romeo e Julieta Bully 
La Gloria Cubana wavell 
ERDM rectangulares
CI Legends copper label
Verdadero Organic Torpedo
Saint Luis Rey Rothschild 
Onyx
Indian tabak 
Arganese

A woman is an occasional pleasure but a cigar is always a smoke
Groucho Marx
Hope you find some tight ash tonight


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

*EDIT: * * I posted this in the wrong thread!!!!* :lol:

Nothing to see... Go on with your business here...


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> i wish i were on a holiday. I was here, at home, waiting for my little little beauties to arrive at their new home, were i would put them to bed for a little nap before i set fire to every last #^$&* one of them! :heh:


hahahahaaha!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll throw my 2 cents in ...

My local B&M (Party Source: Newport, KY ... GREAT place) has "Naked" bundles of 25 cigars for $28.75. Available vitolas are Robusto, Toro, Torpedo and Churchill ... price is the same regardless of which size you pick.

The story is that these cigars are from E&O Brands. They've contracted a small factory in Nicaragua to produce these sticks. They're Nicaraguan puros with a Nic grown habano wrapper. E&O decided to leave these unbanded so they're affectionately being referred to as "naked".

These are really freaking good for the price (approx $1.15/stick) ... very similar to the 601 Red Label ... signature Nicaraguan nuttyness ...

Follow the link to get to the bundles ...

The Party Source


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well after reading every post in this thrad I'll give my 2 cents:
Padilla Cazadores- Just picked up a box (25) for $56. thats $2.24 ea.
AB Harvest Select '97
Torano 1916 Cameroon

Thats all I can think of right now, I'll update late if I can think of anymore.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

New list 

Tatiana Classic Vanilla 
Gran Habano Vintage 02
Tobacos Baez Serie SF 
Gran Habano Blue Label
Joya De Nicaragua Fuerte B
Bahia Blu, Maddies
Perdomo Wheels
Nica Libra 
Perdomo Tierra del Sol
Maria Mancini
RP Sun Grown 
RP ITC 10th Anniv
CI Legends: Rocky Patel
Perdomo Slow-Aged 826 Maduro
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte 
5 Vegas Relic 
5 Vegas A
5 Vegas classic
5 Vegas Gold 
Nestor Reserve 
El Mejaro Espresso 
El Mejor Emerald
Cu-Avana Intenso
Olvia G Mad
Romeo e Julieta Bully 
La Gloria Cubana wavell 
ERDM rectangulares
CI Legends copper label
Verdadero Organic Torpedo
Saint Luis Rey Rothschild 
Onyx
Indian tabak 
Arganese
Padilla Cazadores
AB Harvest Select '97
Torano 1916 Cameroon


----------



## katmancross (Nov 8, 2010)

gator_79 said:


> Well after reading every post in this thrad I'll give my 2 cents:
> Padilla Cazadores- Just picked up a box (25) for $56. thats $2.24 ea.
> AB Harvest Select '97
> Torano 1916 Cameroon
> ...


They're excellent cigars, especially after some aging.


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

Don Pepin Garcia Black n' Blue Sampler - Cigars International

Pepin Black and Blue Sampler - this may be the best deal on the face of the planet. You get, for under $3, a sampler where you get all good to great cigars. To me construction is important. Pepins have excellent packing, not too loose, not too tight. I have given up on certain cigars, often packed too loose, and/or with a sloppy cap. These Pepins have a beautiful triple cap. This is not a sale price, it is an everyday price. Normally I do not like samplers, as they give me cigars I otherwise would not buy.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

any additions for this recently?


----------



## CigarRat (Jun 19, 2011)

Est 1844
Obsidian (the pdr one)
Vudu
Sol Cubano CC
Edge Counterfeits

I'm sure there's a bunch more. I picked up boxes of all these last week. All great smokes under $3 a stick. The most expensive was the Edge Counterfeit at a whopping $2.50 a stick.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

J. Fuego Origen Original and CI Super-Premium 2nds. Both wonderful short maduros


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

I'd like to add the Diesel Unholy Cocktail and the Particulares Robusto.


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Any Diesel and 5 Vegas Cask Strength with about 5 months rest. Smoking the 5 Vegas right now and its great.


----------



## anyo91 (Apr 5, 2011)

i'd like to throw up Padron 2000. When CI has them in stock their 83 bucks for 26. $3.20 ea


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

I guess it's better to resurrect a necro thread, than to start a new one just like it :tape:


Gran Habano Vintage 02
Tobacos Baez Serie SF 
Gran Habano Blue Label
Joya De Nicaragua Fuerte B
Bahia Blu, Maddies
Perdomo Wheels
Nica Libra 
Perdomo Tierra del Sol
Maria Mancini
RP Sun Grown 
RP ITC 10th Anniv
CI Legends: Rocky Patel
Perdomo Slow-Aged 826 Maduro
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte 
5 Vegas Relic 
5 Vegas A
5 Vegas classic
5 Vegas Gold 
Nestor Reserve 
El Mejaro Espresso 
El Mejor Emerald
Cu-Avana Intenso
Olvia G Mad
Romeo e Julieta Bully 
La Gloria Cubana wavell 
ERDM rectangulares
CI Legends copper label
Verdadero Organic Torpedo
Saint Luis Rey Rothschild 
Onyx
Indian tabak 
Arganese
Padilla Cazadores
AB Harvest Select '97
Torano 1916 Cameroon
Diesel Unholy Cocktail 
J. Fuego Origen Original 
Est 1844
Sol Cubano CC


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for updating the list.

I had a 1844 #50 last night and it was not bad at all. I have wondered about those Perdomo wheels but that's a big commitment, may have to do a split. 

I've been working on getting some of those J Fuego Origens and the Torano 1916. Seems like the Torano's have been going for high prices on the devil site though.

I'm a little surprised to see the Onyx on there. I thought I had read where those were not so good? Everytime I see them on the Mashup I think "dyed wrappers".


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

wahoofever said:


> Thanks for updating the list.
> 
> I had a 1844 #50 last night and it was not bad at all. *I have wondered about those Perdomo wheels but that's a big commitment, may have to do a split. *
> 
> ...


You can get a 5 pack on CBid.

I tried the churchills. I thought they were quite tasty but a little heavy in the nic department. I might would prefer the toros or robustos.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Tatuaje P Sumatra - I scored a box of 20 for $57 off ***************. Pretty dang good for the money. Its not their top offering, but its well worth the price. I've two so far, one was a single bombed to me and the other was from the box ROTT. I will check back on them monthly so I can keep tabs on how well they're aging. A great value stick for me to experiment with! 

I also like LHC Oscuro Fuerte. Thats another stick I love thats under 3 bucks. If it wasn't 1am over here, I'd be seriously tempted to dig around, find one, and fire it up.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Gran Habano Vintage 02
Tobacos Baez Serie SF 
Gran Habano Blue Label
Joya De Nicaragua Fuerte B
Bahia Blu, Maddies
Perdomo Wheels
Nica Libra 
Perdomo Tierra del Sol
Maria Mancini
RP Sun Grown 
RP ITC 10th Anniv
CI Legends: Rocky Patel
Perdomo Slow-Aged 826 Maduro
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte 
5 Vegas Relic 
5 Vegas A
5 Vegas classic
5 Vegas Gold 
Nestor Reserve 
El Mejaro Espresso 
El Mejor Emerald
Cu-Avana Intenso
Olvia G Mad
Romeo e Julieta Bully 
La Gloria Cubana wavell 
ERDM rectangulares
CI Legends copper label
Verdadero Organic Torpedo
Saint Luis Rey Rothschild 
Onyx
Indian tabak 
Arganese
Padilla Cazadores
AB Harvest Select '97
Torano 1916 Cameroon
Diesel Unholy Cocktail 
J. Fuego Origen Original 
Est 1844
Sol Cubano CC 
Tatuaje P Sumatra 
LHC Oscuro Fuerte


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Another A. J. Fernandez tasty smoke:

La Herencia Cubana


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Gran Habano Vintage 02


Smoked one today at my pre hurricane party it was gifted me i agree nice cigar for $2. Also Diesels are great!


----------



## knicks791 (Aug 18, 2010)

Anyone want to vouch for Puros Indios Viejo?


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

knicks791 said:


> Anyone want to vouch for Puros Indios Viejo?


I can't quite vouch for them....not quite. Here's my experience with them:

I tried a couple, one gifted and one from a sampler, and I really thought they were vomit-inducing horrible. I got two more in samplers (some of those too-good-to-pass-up deals, such a good deal on the other stuff that it would have still been worthwhile if I had just trashed the PI's), and they sat in my humidor for several months, as I'm too cheap to just throw anything out, and I couldn't bear to give someone something so crappy. Anyway....I tried one out while doing yardwork and was very pleasantly surprised....nice creamy sweet medium bodied smoke. The second one was just as good.

So....I'm intrigued enough to revisit them. I'll eventually get a couple of 5 packs and bury them for 6 months or so and see how they do. But I would not quite recommend them yet.

That said, they do have a lot of fans.


----------



## netspec (Jun 6, 2011)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Gran Habano Vintage 02


These are fast becoming my favorite everyday smoke!


----------



## Wills (Aug 12, 2011)

netspec said:


> These are fast becoming my favorite everyday smoke!


I see so many posts about these and I have NO way to get them in Canada. They're in my ideal price range and I don't even get to try or buy them!

I need cigarplace to start selling these.


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

I have to agree with Diesel and LHC Oscuro Fuerte. Great cigars, now some of my favorite smokes. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## billoetjen (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi, 
This thread hasn't seen any action lately.
It's one that's too good to let die. 
Maybe some smokes have changed, improved, declined, or general opinion has changed..., but I propose that folks keep this discussion going.
Thanks, and great forum!
BTW, I'm a cheap cigar smoker and it's great to see our needs met.
Out of the list at the end of the thread, I've only smoked 5 Vegas Red and Gold, and the Oliva. I'd definitely agree that they should stay on the list. I'd also add Puros Indios Viejos. They're consistently worth what you pay for them, and some bundles seem to be very nice and tasty smokes, others, so-so. But they enjoy a long vacation in the humidor.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

In addition to those already listed, the Oba Oba Maduro is a solid smoke that can be had for under $2.


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

I haven't ever purchased a 5 Vegas cigar for under 3 dollars a stick, unless of course you're talking about buying a box.


----------



## Once Far Off (Jan 30, 2012)

I tried out the Gran Habano Vintage 02 and love them! Time to order more.


----------



## TBone13 (Jul 19, 2012)

Once Far Off said:


> I tried out the Gran Habano Vintage 02 and love them! Time to order more.


I just ordered a 5pack of these. I also saw the azteca and got a couple of those to try out since the brand seems to be one that holds up well for a daily smoke. Anyone have any word on these Azteca's?

Also Im a big fan of 5 vegas and for the price think they hold their own. The gold's are my choice for an everyday smoke at this point.


----------



## billoetjen (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi,
I love the idea of this thread. Can we not let the light go out on this one? This thread is for me, the most useful, in practical terms, I've probably seen on any forum, anywhere!
Please to keep this one going.
Thanks to everyone who's contributed!

By the way, 5 Vegas Gold consistently are a favorite for me.
Subbed.


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

Arganese Maduro or Connecticut ... Both are AWESOME. I say that they are less than $3 because I can get some pretty amazing deals on them most of the time


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Two from Rolando Reyes (better than Puros Indios)

Cuba Aliados (Habano and Maduro Wrap)
Bundles...
Roly (Sumatra and Maduro Wrap)


----------



## Macrophylla (Dec 15, 2012)

Oliva Special G Maduro on the auction sites $2.75-$3


----------



## Seraph (Dec 31, 2012)

wonder that nobody mentioned Vasco da Gama. Their non flavored cigars area really nice. im buying them for 2€ and they are nice. German brand, corona size, you can select from Claro, de Oro or Maduro wrapper.
i enjoy it as a day to day smoke, or for a normal occasion.
i have troubles buying here the stuff you suggests, its different continent after all ;-)
anyway, nice thread


----------



## billoetjen (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi Folks,
I just got a nice haul in from C-Bid. Average price came in under $2 a stick. I will report with details soon. But I must warn, most of them will not see a flame for at least 3 months.


----------



## BDronicus (Jul 27, 2012)

Alec Bradley American Classic!!!


----------



## Dazz (Dec 21, 2012)

BDronicus said:


> Alec Bradley American Classic!!!


mg: Cheapest ive found those over here- AU$17.00

Chest cigars that ive found are Luis Martinez Privateer - AU$7.50

A 3 doller stick in Australia........... LMAO.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Dazz said:


> mg: Cheapest ive found those over here- AU$17.00
> 
> Chest cigars that ive found are Luis Martinez Privateer - AU$7.50
> 
> A 3 doller stick in Australia........... LMAO.


I've been telling them for years.  LOL


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

You're forgetting the $2 filtered cafe cremes Warren, now that's a classy ceegar. LOL


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Andrewdk said:


> You're forgetting the $2 filtered cafe cremes Warren, now that's a classy ceegar. LOL


Dammit I did indeed forget them! Every time I ask for the Filtered version here they are out of stock. The La Paz I enjoy so much got missed as well. ound: :biggrin:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> Well... I had to go ahead & pull the trig on the Gran Habano Blue Labels. :tongue1:
> 
> I figure for $19.99 for a 10 pack + free shipping... I can't hardly go wrong.
> 
> I'll let you guys know what I think about them. :thumb:


I made the above post in Nov. 2010. The verdict on the Blue Labels was...

Not bad, but not great either. A little mild for my taste. The GHV2002 is a better smoke for sure.

*However!* I do still have a couple of these in one of my humi's! I will fire it up within the next couple of days, & see how 2 years rest fare on these little inexpensive buggers! :nod:


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

TacticalComm said:


> Arganese Maduro or Connecticut ... Both are AWESOME. I say that they are less than $3 because I can get some pretty amazing deals on them most of the time


Concur. These are great sticks for the price.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> I made the above post in Nov. 2010. The verdict on the Blue Labels was...
> 
> Not bad, but not great either. A little mild for my taste. The GHV2002 is a better smoke for sure.
> 
> *However!* I do still have a couple of these in one of my humi's! I will fire it up within the next couple of days, & see how 2 years rest fare on these little inexpensive buggers! :nod:


Alright... I fired up one of these a little while ago. Same batch that I ordered above, so these have been resting a little over 2 years.

Right off the bat, the smell coming off the foot while I toasted it overwhelmingly smelled like spanish cedar. More so than anything I've ever did this to. It was pretty intense, almost like I lit a cedar spill.

Taste wise... Not much has happened, from what I remember. Still a very good stick for the $$$ no doubt, & worth every penny spent. I still think with all of them that I have smoked, I tend to like them better fresh, but in no way is this a knock on the cigar.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Just smoked my first GVH2002, and it was well worth the price. Definitely one I'm going to keep stocked up on!!!


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

Thompson's Green Label Coronas- $19.00 for a bundle of 20, or two for $26.00. Central American long filler with a tasty Connecticut wrapper. They taste a little like Dutch Masters on steroids...... Slightly sweet, a little musky aroma, and a great medium body smoke, with just a hint of spice, and a sense of the unknown......

2nd choice-Thompson's Rum Crooks-$59.00 for a box of 50, or 2 for $99.00. Delicious Dominican Filler and wrapper. Slightly sweet and musky, with just the right amount of top-shelf Jamaican Rum, and a very small hint of cream cherry, that reminds you of moonlit beaches, sea breezes, mysterious women, and high adventure...... Outstanding with a cup of hot AA Kenyan coffee. This is my main 'go-to' smoke.


----------



## Necmo (Oct 29, 2012)

sjcruiser36 said:


> Just smoked my first GVH2002, and it was well worth the price. Definitely one I'm going to keep stocked up on!!!


The best budget/everyday smoke in my opinion. Stock up on them and never look back. I need to re-stock on them myself.

I haven't seen the CI Cohiba knockoffs listed...they are around $1 per stick and are pretty good


----------



## Matt1951 (Apr 25, 2010)

Gigmaster said:


> Thompson's Green Label Coronas- $19.00 for a bundle of 20, or two for $26.00. Central American long filler with a tasty Connecticut wrapper. They taste a little like Dutch Masters on steroids...... Slightly sweet, a little musky aroma, and a great medium body smoke, with just a hint of spice, and a sense of the unknown......
> 
> 2nd choice-Thompson's Rum Crooks-$59.00 for a box of 50, or 2 for $99.00. Delicious Dominican Filler and wrapper. Slightly sweet and musky, with just the right amount of top-shelf Jamaican Rum, and a very small hint of cream cherry, that reminds you of moonlit beaches, sea breezes, mysterious women, and high adventure...... Outstanding with a cup of hot AA Kenyan coffee. This is my main 'go-to' smoke.


And you left off the best part of the Rum Crooks. Women find the aroma irresistible, to the point my wife lets me smoke them in the house.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh yeah.....I forgot about that. Women do seem to like the bouquet of the Rum Crooks.



Matt1951 said:


> And you left off the best part of the Rum Crooks. Women find the aroma irresistible, to the point my wife lets me smoke them in the house.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Matt1951 said:


> And you left off the best part of the Rum Crooks. Women find the aroma irresistible, to the point my wife lets me smoke them in the house.


Bahahahahaaaaaa....some women. My wife smokes habanos and she would boot my ass out the door to smoke on the patio if I smoked those.


----------



## Digger110 (Jan 28, 2013)

Since my "mentor", Eric, (who most awesomely gave me the heads up about this site) started this thread and it has been going for several years now, I figured even if this suggestion draws jeers from the crowd that it was still going up because these cigars have always performed for me and they are a good, everyday medium bodied cigar- Famous Dominican 4000's. I picked up bundles of 25 of these cigars on their auction site usually for around $1 a stick for figurados/torpedos and never had a bad one in the 100 or so that I've smoked and they are a decent all around good cigar. 

Sadly I have not found these on the auction site lately and I am curious to see if they will ever reappear on the landscape. So there's my 2 cents on the subject.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

This $3 and under list needs a tuneup no doubt, but its too good to languish.
Feel free to call out overpriced and discontinued or +1 your vote.

Gran Habano Vintage 02
Tobacos Baez Serie SF 
Gran Habano Blue Label
Joya De Nicaragua Fuerte B
Bahia Blu, Maddies
Perdomo Wheels
Nica Libra 
Perdomo Tierra del Sol
Maria Mancini
RP Sun Grown 
RP ITC 10th Anniv
CI Legends: Rocky Patel
Perdomo Slow-Aged 826 Maduro
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte 
5 Vegas Relic 
5 Vegas A
5 Vegas classic
5 Vegas Gold 
Nestor Reserve 
El Mejaro Espresso 
El Mejor Emerald
Cu-Avana Intenso
Olvia G Mad
Romeo e Julieta Bully 
La Gloria Cubana wavell 
ERDM rectangulares
CI Legends copper label
Verdadero Organic Torpedo
Saint Luis Rey Rothschild 
Onyx
Indian tabak 
Arganese
Padilla Cazadores
AB Harvest Select '97
Torano 1916 Cameroon
Diesel Unholy Cocktail 
J. Fuego Origen Original 
Est 1844
Sol Cubano CC 
Tatuaje P Sumatra 
LHC Oscuro Fuerte
Arganese connie
Victor Sinclair series 55 Corojo


----------



## sam7 (Apr 24, 2013)

5 Vegas Gold


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

Pioneer Valley, John Bull , CI Nicaraguan seconds, Black Pearl Morado (my favorite value stick) . These are my daytime smokes, first two are under 2


----------



## SteveSatch (Aug 1, 2012)

Pj201 said:


> Pioneer Valley, John Bull , CI Nicaraguan seconds, Black Pearl Morado (my favorite value stick) . These are my daytime smokes, first two are under 2


I saw Pioneer Valley on CI and it looked liked one to try some day when $ allows. I have had one La Perla Habana Classic (Connecticut) I got in a sampler and liked it a lot. I was bombed a La Perla Habana Black Pearl Original and liked it a lot too. How do the Morado compare?


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

SteveSatch said:


> I saw Pioneer Valley on CI and it looked liked one to try some day when $ allows. I have had one La Perla Habana Classic (Connecticut) I got in a sampler and liked it a lot. I was bombed a La Perla Habana Black Pearl Original and liked it a lot too. How do the Morado compare?


I like all the black pearl but the Morado has a cami wrap and is very oily and filler is med body...a very nice stick that can be found under 3 if u buy box. I simply love this cigar and I understand it has a 90 rating with the snobs...lol the pioneer valley conni is my favorite daytime cigar bar none and at less then 1.50 per stick and a great construction and creamy,cedar ,sweet,flavor, I smoke them all day. "I top shelf" smoke 1 or 2 in evening


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Bumping this in light of the summer cigar crunch on the auctions. I will update this list soon. Craig


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Holy Necrothreads LOL , glad to see it still going

Just had a Ashford Bentley and it was rather tasty. They go for about a buck a stick . A must try yard gar


----------



## JABECmfg (Sep 18, 2012)

madbricky said:


> Bumping this in light of the summer cigar crunch on the auctions. I will update this list soon. Craig


Good call on the bump, I wouldn't have found this thread otherwise.

From post 125, +1 to the Oliva G maddie and AB Harvest Select 97, they're both great smokes. Ditto the LGC wavell, but is $3 realistic for that one?

Fans of stronger smokes might like the 5 Vegas Cask...


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

Diesel corona when you buy the special tin. Mostly power and flavor. No real complexity. Nice though.


----------



## JABECmfg (Sep 18, 2012)

Can't believe I overlooked one of my personal favorites - AB MAXX, the fix (robusto). $3/stick would probably be the best price you'll find on it, but thanks to the internet, it can be done.

Sancho Panza is a great everyday value. Just saw it recommended on another thread and thought "hey, that should be on the $3 list!"


----------



## 262 Fan (Feb 14, 2013)

If you're going to your local B&M to purchase single sticks the Drew Estate's Blue Ribbon is about the best $3.00 cigar I've found. To me, the toro size has always been more enjoyable than the robusto or Churchill, not sure why. Definitely a wider variety available online though in bundles though.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

JABECmfg said:


> Can't believe I overlooked one of my personal favorites - AB MAXX, the fix (robusto). $3/stick would probably be the best price you'll find on it, but thanks to the internet, it can be done.
> 
> Sancho Panza is a great everyday value. Just saw it recommended on another thread and thought "hey, that should be on the $3 list!"


The Panza Double Maduro is fantastic for a $2-$3 stick!


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

I tried the Pioneer valley maduro and it was so bitter it was unsmokable. Rested for 3 months and still way too bitter. Maybe the lighter wrapper is better.


----------



## JABECmfg (Sep 18, 2012)

jhedrick83 said:


> The Panza Double Maduro is fantastic for a $2-$3 stick!


LOL, I think it was one of your posts (in another thread) that gave me the idea to put it here! :thumb:

But yes, I agree - it is a great stick, especially for the price.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

JABECmfg said:


> LOL, I think it was one of your posts (in another thread) that gave me the idea to put it here! :thumb:
> 
> But yes, I agree - it is a great stick, especially for the price.


lol, what can I say, I love them!


----------



## 262 Fan (Feb 14, 2013)

I definitely appreciate seeing the list of good $3 smokes on here. I have heard so many good things about the Gran Habano Vintage 2002 and I have never had the opportunity to try one. I'm really excited to. Anyone tried the Torano Dominico? If so, how was the experience?


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

I have toasted a fiver of gran habano 2002 and I couldn't get any smoke off any of them. Flavor was ok but I need lots smoke to enjoy a cigar.


----------



## 262 Fan (Feb 14, 2013)

Interesting. I appreciate your feedback. I'll have to try a few myself and see what kind of experience I have with them. Which cigars that you've burned have produced the most smoke?


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

In the less then 3 dollar sticks I find the black pearl sticks good smoke producers and the Morado is a very tasty choice of the line. Also the 5 Vegas CI line are great producers.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

262 Fan said:


> I definitely appreciate seeing the list of good $3 smokes on here. I have heard so many good things about the Gran Habano Vintage 2002 and I have never had the opportunity to try one. I'm really excited to. Anyone tried the Torano Dominico? If so, how was the experience?


I have some of both coming next week, I'll post my noob opinion of them. It might be a month, learned the hard way to let those cigars rest, vent some ammonia and get down to 65 rh. They magically get unplugged, make smoke and taste like south American tobacco. Who would of thunk that wet cigars are dog rockets. Lol

I'm going to take this list and format it like the mini cigar list with some basic line item info like price v range for size and basic flavor and body from my own and any botl experience. It's a good project for me and it should be useful.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Pj201 said:


> I have toasted a fiver of gran habano 2002 and I couldn't get any smoke off any of them. Flavor was ok but I need lots smoke to enjoy a cigar.


Obsidians and all the other PDR lines will smoke you out of a garage in a hurry.


----------



## thegunslinger (Aug 3, 2012)

Pj201 said:


> In the less then 3 dollar sticks I find the black pearl sticks good smoke producers and the Morado is a very tasty choice of the line. Also the 5 Vegas CI line are great producers.


I'll second the Morados. I feel like they are one of the best sticks you can buy for $2. Lots of great flavor in them which I don't find in many cigars in this price range. They also have decent strength to them.

Another one, if it hasn't already been stated, is a well rested Pinar del Rio Seleccion (black label). They're not bad ROTT either, but I smoked one the other day that had been resting for ~10 months and it was really good.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

262 Fan said:


> I definitely appreciate seeing the list of good $3 smokes on here. I have heard so many good things about the Gran Habano Vintage 2002 and I have never had the opportunity to try one. I'm really excited to. Anyone tried the Torano Dominico? If so, how was the experience?


The Dominico is very average IMO, there are a lot better cheap ones out there than that. Any Pinar del Rio, Perdomo slow aged, vigilante, felipe gregorio fusion, felipe dominicana, could think of dozens more but I've got to get back to work


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

Did a lil work with the $3/less lists, compared some prices, kicked off some sticks that are now over $3, kicked off some that don't exist, etc.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AhK-AZN4D_3zdG95LUlVVlFiVVNDSGhCQTlYVUdVYUE&usp=sharing

That's a Google spreadsheet, open to editing should any of you like to join in the fun
The lists so far include CI (where, obviously, most people are buying sticks), Thompson, Famous, and JR. I was tempted to kick off all the "counterfits" and "seconds" and whatnot, but I left a few behind.

I did NOT go onto C-Bid, and for sake of this list, would suggest no one compare to C-Bid. Prices are too hit and miss, and ultimately some c-bid noob could easily destroy themselves over there.


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

I tried to do an insert and couldn't.

I would add the my favorite of the J Fuego's, J Fuego Sangre del Toro Originals


----------



## erosing (Aug 3, 2010)

Man O' War, and MOW Virtue are pretty good and can be found at $3 or less.


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

wahoofever said:


> I tried to do an insert and couldn't.
> 
> I would add the my favorite of the J Fuego's, J Fuego Sangre del Toro Originals


Got that fixed up if you want to add them


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

Done thanks.


----------



## RTChallenger13 (Jul 1, 2013)

wahoofever said:


> I tried to do an insert and couldn't.
> 
> I would add the my favorite of the J Fuego's, J Fuego Sangre del Toro Originals


Please don't include the Royal Nicaraguans in that group. There are a few reviews of them on the web, but seriously dog rocket doesn't come close to describing them. I'm convinced they swept the old tobacco from the corners of the floors, wrapped it the worst oscuro leaves they could find, and dyed them to make it attractive.


----------



## Dagesh (Jan 23, 2014)

My post here is to supplement Craig's (madbricky) spreadsheet. I've compiled a list based on the the cigars people have mentioned and who mentioned them. You are able to see which cigars are mentioned the most and from there you can draw your own conclusions.

Here's the top 3:

1) Gran Habano Vintage 2002 - 9 Mentions
2) Indian Tabac Classic/Super Fuerte - 7 mentions
3) 5 Vegas Gold - 5 Mentions

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqGNeDz247kIdGtzMzBuSHdXMVpQTmZUN2tIQjIwMVE&usp=sharing


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

I still have yet to try a vegas 5. I was going to get one when I was at cigars international but instead my buddy and I got a cigar from the blend lab to smoke while we where there. Cash was tight that day an I didnt have my bank card


----------



## MD71 (Jan 8, 2014)

find that bank card bro cb freefall bottoming out at 27.50 10 pak 5 vegas triple a . That's a deal for me just scored 2


demuths1770 said:


> I still have yet to try a vegas 5. I was going to get one when I was at cigars international but instead my buddy and I got a cigar from the blend lab to smoke while we where there. Cash was tight that day an I didnt have my bank card


----------



## MD71 (Jan 8, 2014)

Awesome spread sheet.I''l have to print it out put it on the frige start searching and checking them off.
I might need to make a coolidor and aquire and part time to.


----------



## Dagesh (Jan 23, 2014)

MD71 said:


> Awesome spread sheet.I''l have to print it out put it on the frige start searching and checking them off.
> I might need to make a coolidor and aquire and part time to.


I feel the same way. I recommend checking out the $2 thread. It has over twice as many pages and tons of sticks to consider. And a lot of the ones listed here are on that list too.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/279112-best-cigars-under-2-a.html

The last page has another spreadsheet.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

MD71 said:


> find that bank card bro cb freefall bottoming out at 27.50 10 pak 5 vegas triple a . That's a deal for me just scored 2


im waiting for the bank to send me a new one. i was used at target so i had to cancel it and it has been three weeks i am waiting for my new one. im not into buying multiples yet. still sticking with singles


----------



## MD71 (Jan 8, 2014)

Right on I understand.


demuths1770 said:


> im waiting for the bank to send me a new one. i was used at target so i had to cancel it and it has been three weeks i am waiting for my new one. im not into buying multiples yet. still sticking with singles


----------



## MD71 (Jan 8, 2014)

Check out cigarobsession. He has really good video reviews. There might be some stiks your interested in


MD71 said:


> Right on I understand.


----------



## MD71 (Jan 8, 2014)

IMO he has a really cool site with great video reviews and cool lotterys, contests.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

I have several favorites now but just leave myself 10 to 20 a week for cigars and I want to get a larger humidor so its tight. I just had to get my car back on the road from a crash in the snow and well now its February and we know wht that means lol. Thanks for the heads up on the YouTube channel. Had been looking for a good cigar one


----------



## MD71 (Jan 8, 2014)

I just bought the lucky 7 from Thompson not bad for 100 bucks with the 15% code holds quite a few.
The drawers make it nice for rotation and you can see what you have.
Good luck in Feb


demuths1770 said:


> I have several favorites now but just leave myself 10 to 20 a week for cigars and I want to get a larger humidor so its tight. I just had to get my car back on the road from a crash in the snow and well now its February and we know wht that means lol. Thanks for the heads up on the YouTube channel. Had been looking for a good cigar one


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

That is a nice looking humidor. Im not big on glass window humidors but they are sweet looking. Im looking at afew on cbid right now


----------



## MD71 (Jan 8, 2014)

Whats your favorite stiks right now? Im so new I don't know if I have any favorites.I smoked some pardon naturals this weekend they were ok.They were 6 bucks I splurged.
I did puffa cao brazila and I liked it better really tasty.I cant find it cheap.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

My favorite right now is actually hand rolled at a local shop but my favorite common cigar right now is montecristo vintage 1999. Im only getting back into cigar smoking and am really working on getting a collection again for the summer. I still want to try several brands that puff has introduced me to like the vegas 5 olivia and several others. I plan on making a trip to cigars international when I have my new humidor and get several sticks to start filling it


----------



## Midnight_Ryder (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't know if the Nicaraguan 90+ rated 2nds have been mentioned on here yet or not, but I got 2 bundles of them in a corona size. They are box pressed and are 6X38 maduros. I received them yesterday and lit my first one up this morning on my way to work. I wasn't expecting much simply because of how cheap they were but boy was I wrong. While the draw was slightly firm, the flavor of this thing blew my mind. It was smooth, with a slight spiciness to it. Anyone else have any experiences with these?


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

Midnight_Ryder said:


> I don't know if the Nicaraguan 90+ rated 2nds have been mentioned on here yet or not, but I got 2 bundles of them in a corona size. They are box pressed and are 6X38 maduros. I received them yesterday and lit my first one up this morning on my way to work. I wasn't expecting much simply because of how cheap they were but boy was I wrong. While the draw was slightly firm, the flavor of this thing blew my mind. It was smooth, with a slight spiciness to it. Anyone else have any experiences with these?


I always have a mazo or 2 resting in my coolidor of these. Very nice burn.


----------



## PlatinumRespect (Aug 16, 2013)

I'd like to throw Cuba Aliados into the mix. ( Cuba Aliados 2013 Holiday Vintage 5 Pack )

Subscribe to their newsletter, they run great sales on these puppies. Recently picked up a few 5ers for $15/ea with free shipping!


----------



## St.Pat68 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sancho Panza Caballero Connecticut Lonsdale is rated 93 by Cigar Aficionado, a bit high I think but that is my opinion. A box of 20 cost's $58.12 plus $4.99 ground shipping from Thompson come's out to $3.16 a cigar. It is 6 1/4 by 45, it is a smaller, lighter cigar then I normally smoke but it is at a very good price.


----------



## Harley3381 (Nov 4, 2008)

I have found that you can get many quality sticks on the devil sites for 3 bucks or less! Recently have gotten some NUBs and Joya De Nicaragua's at the 3 dollar mark.


----------



## St.Pat68 (Mar 13, 2014)

Harley3381 said:


> I have found that you can get many quality sticks on the devil sites for 3 bucks or less! Recently have gotten some NUBs and Joya De Nicaragua's at the 3 dollar mark.


By "Devil Site's" does that mean site's such as I posted? I am new to this community and went back and read the rules after I posted this and noticed my faux pas. I had seen others post that had mentioned them. Back on the subject of cigar's you had mentioned NUB cigar's. I received a couple of sampler pack's from Oliva, I must say I was very impressed with the Nubs. Oliva also included some "Magna Carta's" in those sampler packs, not a bad cigar for $4.


----------



## pdq_wizzard (Mar 15, 2014)

Tagged for more research


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

St.Pat68 said:


> By "Devil Site's" does that mean site's such as I posted? I am new to this community and went back and read the rules after I posted this and noticed my faux pas. I had seen others post that had mentioned them. Back on the subject of cigar's you had mentioned NUB cigar's. I received a couple of sampler pack's from Oliva, I must say I was very impressed with the Nubs. Oliva also included some "Magna Carta's" in those sampler packs, not a bad cigar for $4.


Devil's Site is just slang for Cigar Bid, or the other auction sites (Cbid is the only one i've used so I don't know the names of the other ones offhand)


----------



## AceRockefeller (Aug 11, 2013)

the Casa De Garcia is one of the best cheap sticks i've ever smoked. Lots of smoke, amazing smell/room note, everybody near you whether a cigar smoker or not, will love the smell.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

La Perla Habana Black Pearl Rojo in the Rothschild and Robusto vitola's.

These are really good and consistent. Hit up cbid, if you pay more than $2 a stick, you are doing something wrong.


----------



## St.Pat68 (Mar 13, 2014)

thechasm442 said:


> La Perla Habana Black Pearl Rojo in the Rothschild and Robusto vitola's.
> 
> These are really good and consistent. Hit up cbid, if you pay more than $2 a stick, you are doing something wrong.


 Thanx' for the info, I just found them up for bid now. I just made a box order and four 5 pack orders, so I am good for while. I will definitely give this a try next time around.


----------



## BoogieEngineer (Oct 16, 2013)

Midnight_Ryder said:


> I don't know if the Nicaraguan 90+ rated 2nds have been mentioned on here yet or not, but I got 2 bundles of them in a corona size. They are box pressed and are 6X38 maduros. I received them yesterday and lit my first one up this morning on my way to work. I wasn't expecting much simply because of how cheap they were but boy was I wrong. While the draw was slightly firm, the flavor of this thing blew my mind. It was smooth, with a slight spiciness to it. Anyone else have any experiences with these?


I second those things. They are from Oliva, you just can't go wrong with Oliva.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Gran Habano Vintage 02
Tobacos Baez Serie SF 
Gran Habano Blue Label
Joya De Nicaragua Fuerte B
Bahia Blu, Maddies
Perdomo Wheels
Nica Libra 
Perdomo Tierra del Sol
Maria Mancini
RP Sun Grown 
RP ITC 10th Anniv
CI Legends: Rocky Patel
Perdomo Slow-Aged 826 Maduro
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte 
5 Vegas Relic 
5 Vegas A
5 Vegas classic
5 Vegas Gold 
Nestor Reserve 
El Mejaro Espresso 
El Mejor Emerald
Cu-Avana Intenso
Olvia G Mad
Romeo e Julieta Bully 
La Gloria Cubana wavell 
ERDM rectangulares
CI Legends copper label
Verdadero Organic Torpedo
Saint Luis Rey Rothschild 
Onyx
Indian tabak 
Arganese
Padilla Cazadores
AB Harvest Select '97
Torano 1916 Cameroon
Diesel Unholy Cocktail 
J. Fuego Origen Original 
Est 1844
Sol Cubano CC 
Tatuaje P Sumatra 
LHC Oscuro Fuerte
Alec Bradley American Classic
Rolando Reyes Cuba Aliados
Rolando Reyes Roly
AB MAXX
Sancho Panza
Victor Sinclair series 55 Corojo
Panza Double Maduro
MOW
La Perla Habana Black Pearl Rojo 
Cuba Aliados


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

St.Pat68 said:


> Thanx' for the info, I just found them up for bid now. I just made a box order and four 5 pack orders, so I am good for while. I will definitely give this a try next time around.


You made a good choice my friend. Give them a few weeks rest and than discover the awesomeness :smoke2:

For sure, please let us know how you liked em. I'm always curious if someone likes what I suggest.


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

Graycliff G2 


Garo Double Habano


Gurkha Black Ops Maduro (INCREDIBLE CIGAR)


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Guitarist93 said:


> Graycliff G2
> 
> Garo Double Habano
> 
> Gurkha Black Ops Maduro (INCREDIBLE CIGAR)


Really? The Black Ops has a nice price point but scares me because the best Gurkha I have had was mediocre. I'll have to check it out.

Good call on the Garo Double Habano. Nice yard gar.


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

thechasm442 said:


> Really? The Black Ops has a nice price point but scares me because the best Gurkha I have had was mediocre. I'll have to check it out.
> 
> Good call on the Garo Double Habano. Nice yard gar.


Yeah it surprised the hell out of me. 
But they aren't actually "Gurkhas"... They are K. Hansotias. (owner of gurkha)

But they are AWESOME, like amazing. If I had paid $8-$10 for one, I wouldn't be disappointed.
But they are only a couple bucks!


----------



## MD71 (Jan 8, 2014)

Id like to suggest the 1878 PDR capa maduro espeacial in robusto/black band awesome smoke imo.CM for 15 bucks free ship.Check out the review vid on cigarobsession under his review list.I like his reviews there short and to the point.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

AceRockefeller said:


> the Casa De Garcia is one of the best cheap sticks i've ever smoked. Lots of smoke, amazing smell/room note, everybody near you whether a cigar smoker or not, will love the smell.


I've smoked a few Connecticuts and enjoyed them. Recently picked up a bundle of Maduros in corona size and I'm looking forward to giving them a go. Wanna say they were $1.50 a stick.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

thechasm442 said:


> Really? The Black Ops has a nice price point but scares me because the best Gurkha I have had was mediocre. I'll have to check it out.
> 
> Good call on the Garo Double Habano. Nice yard gar.


Don't be scerred Kevin. They're surprisingly tasty, pretty mellow, and burn nicely.


----------



## fiatster (Jan 8, 2013)

Midnight_Ryder said:


> I don't know if the Nicaraguan 90+ rated 2nds have been mentioned on here yet or not, but I got 2 bundles of them in a corona size. They are box pressed and are 6X38 maduros. I received them yesterday and lit my first one up this morning on my way to work. I wasn't expecting much simply because of how cheap they were but boy was I wrong. While the draw was slightly firm, the flavor of this thing blew my mind. It was smooth, with a slight spiciness to it. Anyone else have any experiences with these?


Very nice cheap smoke.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Gran Habano Vintage 02
Tobacos Baez Serie SF 
Gran Habano Blue Label
Joya De Nicaragua Fuerte B
Bahia Blu, Maddies
Perdomo Wheels
Nica Libra 
Perdomo Tierra del Sol
Maria Mancini
RP Sun Grown 
RP ITC 10th Anniv
CI Legends: Rocky Patel
Perdomo Slow-Aged 826 Maduro
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte 
5 Vegas Relic 
5 Vegas A
5 Vegas classic
5 Vegas Gold 
Nestor Reserve 
El Mejaro Espresso 
El Mejor Emerald
Cu-Avana Intenso
Olvia G Mad
Romeo e Julieta Bully 
La Gloria Cubana wavell 
ERDM rectangulares
CI Legends copper label
Verdadero Organic Torpedo
Saint Luis Rey Rothschild 
Onyx
Indian tabak 
Arganese
Padilla Cazadores
AB Harvest Select '97
Torano 1916 Cameroon
Diesel Unholy Cocktail 
J. Fuego Origen Original 
Est 1844
Sol Cubano CC 
Tatuaje P Sumatra 
LHC Oscuro Fuerte
Alec Bradley American Classic
Rolando Reyes Cuba Aliados
Rolando Reyes Roly
AB MAXX
Sancho Panza
Victor Sinclair series 55 Corojo
Panza Double Maduro
MOW
La Perla Habana Black Pearl Rojo 
Cuba Aliados
Garo Double Habano
Gurkha Black Ops Maduro


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

Smoking one of the Black Ops now!
My favorite cheapish stick!

*sorry about poor image quality... ipad camera... :/ *


----------



## DooDude (Nov 22, 2013)

Oliva G & a couple others


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Midnight_Ryder said:


> I don't know if the Nicaraguan 90+ rated 2nds have been mentioned on here yet or not, but I got 2 bundles of them in a corona size. They are box pressed and are 6X38 maduros. I received them yesterday and lit my first one up this morning on my way to work. I wasn't expecting much simply because of how cheap they were but boy was I wrong. While the draw was slightly firm, the flavor of this thing blew my mind. It was smooth, with a slight spiciness to it. Anyone else have any experiences with these?


Are these sticks labeled as Nicaraguan 90+ rated 2nds? Are they readily available on most sites?


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Guitarist93 said:


> Smoking one of the Black Ops now!
> My favorite cheapish stick!
> 
> *sorry about poor image quality... ipad camera... :/ *


This is a great cheap smoke!


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

Laynard said:


> This is a great cheap smoke!


I love these Maduro sticks.
They start off with thin, light smoke and mild but sweet chocolatey and espresso type flavors, with a long honey finish, then about 1/3 in, the smoke gets really thick and the flavors explode into a rich dark cocoa and thick sweet coffee, with a long mild peppery finish.

Immaculate stick!


----------



## zman5225 (Mar 15, 2014)

Guitarist93 said:


> I love these Maduro sticks.
> They start off with thin, light smoke and mild but sweet chocolatey and espresso type flavors, with a long honey finish, then about 1/3 in, the smoke gets really thick and the flavors explode into a rich dark cocoa and thick sweet coffee, with a long mild peppery finish.
> 
> Immaculate stick!


Ok, your description just made me order some. I have never tried them, but with all these votes I have to! These are the types of threads I love. Lots of great recommendations.


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

zman5225 said:


> Ok, your description just made me order some. I have never tried them, but with all these votes I have to! These are the types of threads I love. Lots of great recommendations.


You will not be dissapointed, brother.
Let'em sit in the humi for awhile and they are just awesome.
I have about 50 in my humis now!


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

Smoking another cheapy stick.
I much prefer the Black Ops Maduros, but these are alright for the price.
But good lord are they mild.
I mean MILD.
A Black n Mild is a step up!


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

I just burned my first sancho Panza. For years I have passed them by, figuring they were another cheap dog rocket. On a recommendation I bought a fiver. I got the col/conni wrap, pa broadleaf binder, nic & hon filler in double corona. Omg what a great smoke. I'm am simply amazed at how well it tastes and how well it's made. I burn full flavored most, but this is med/mild flavor filled dream. A must have in any humi, I'm going order up a couple boxes right now
:shocked:


----------



## rjwillow (Jan 15, 2014)

Those golds are pretty tasty and creamy for such a light/mild cigar. I picked up a couple of 5-ers just to round out my 5 vegas collection. I have every other stick they make. I figured that I would keep them for friends that are not used to cigars. But I could see myself being in the mood to tap into them. Not into Connecticut much. But these are creamy rather than "dry" 
Have fun
rich


Guitarist93 said:


> Smoking another cheapy stick.
> I much prefer the Black Ops Maduros, but these are alright for the price.
> But good lord are they mild.
> I mean MILD.
> A Black n Mild is a step up!


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

rjwillow said:


> Those golds are pretty tasty and creamy for such a light/mild cigar. I picked up a couple of 5-ers just to round out my 5 vegas collection. I have every other stick they make. I figured that I would keep them for friends that are not used to cigars. But I could see myself being in the mood to tap into them. Not into Connecticut much. But these are creamy rather than "dry"
> Have fun
> rich


Im not trying to brag or anything, but 90% of the cigars I smoke are Padrons, and usually Maduros.
And that explains why when I tried this 5 Vegas Gold, I pretty much got no flavor from it. :/

But everyone's got their own tastes!


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

B-daddy said:


> Don't be scerred Kevin. They're surprisingly tasty, pretty mellow, and burn nicely.


Threw a couple bids in :biggrin1:


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

thechasm442 said:


> Threw a couple bids in :biggrin1:


You didn't happen to bid on the Robustos on Cbid did you?


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Guitarist93 said:


> You didn't happen to bid on the Robustos on Cbid did you?


haah did I just knock down one of your $1 bids?


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

thechasm442 said:


> haah did I just knock down one of your $1 bids?


I think you did! :mad2:
Haha, no worries. 
I'm going to buy a box of them on Friday


----------



## zman5225 (Mar 15, 2014)

Guitarist93 said:


> I think you did! :mad2:
> Haha, no worries.
> I'm going to buy a box of them on Friday


Where's a good place to get a box? I was looking at CI and the devil site, but if you know of another spot.....LMK!


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

thechasm442 said:


> haah did I just knock down one of your $1 bids?


KJ of Wilmington, Illinois?


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Guitarist93 said:


> I think you did! :mad2:
> Haha, no worries.
> I'm going to buy a box of them on Friday


haha you must be A.G.

I actually thought about this, how it was a matter of time till I was talking to someone that I was bidding against. Good thing there's plenty of sticks for the both of us! :razz::razz::dance:


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

zman5225 said:


> Where's a good place to get a box? I was looking at CI and the devil site, but if you know of another spot.....LMK!


I get em from Cbid.
There's a box of Maduros up there for $13 right now... Usually ends up around ~$35


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Guitarist93 said:


> KJ of Wilmington, Illinois?


yessir! haha


----------



## zman5225 (Mar 15, 2014)

Guitarist93 said:


> I get em from Cbid.
> There's a box of Maduros up there for $13 right now... Usually ends up around ~$35


hah, we're looking at the same box. I'm going to a cigar event tomorrow night up in Seattle, I'll check if they have a box there, or at least try to grab a few.


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

thechasm442 said:


> yessir! haha


Well I want you to give em a try, so I'll let you have that one! :smoke:

I'm going for the box now!
Love those things!


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Guitarist93 said:


> Well I want you to give em a try, so I'll let you have that one! :smoke:
> 
> I'm going for the box now!
> Love those things!


:heh::smoke:
thanks bud! you'll be the first one I share my review with!


----------



## rjwillow (Jan 15, 2014)

Yup... no worries. I LIVE in the $3 and under category ATM...  My new cbid "rule" is no more than $2 a stick and the last 30-40 stick from them came in at no more than $1 So 90% of mine are <$3-$4 I have a few ligas, padrons and better sticks. I do prefer bolder sticks but the gold was surprisingly enjoyable even for me...
And I'll stay out yours and kevins way on those black ops bids... 
Hve fun
rich


Guitarist93 said:


> Im not trying to brag or anything, but 90% of the cigars I smoke are Padrons, and usually Maduros.
> And that explains why when I tried this 5 Vegas Gold, I pretty much got no flavor from it. :/
> 
> But everyone's got their own tastes!


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

thechasm442 said:


> :heh::smoke:
> thanks bud! you'll be the first one I share my review with!


I actually haven't tried the Robustos yet myself, just the toros and churchills.
But those two were the same, so i imagine it's the same deal with the Robustos.
It's just that all my sticks are well over an hour sticks. Lookin for something shorter, but still delicious, and these little gems should fit the bill. I've actually cut some of my churchills right in half! :smoke:


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

thechasm442 said:


> :heh::smoke:
> thanks bud! you'll be the first one I share my review with!


Oh yeah! :smoke:


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

Guitarist93 said:


> Oh yeah! :smoke:


 Nice! Looks like we both might win that 5er too!


----------



## zman5225 (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm in that pic haha. I got a box also!


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

zman5225 said:


> I'm in that pic haha. I got a box also!


I see we both sniped a bid at the last second... :rotfl:


----------



## zman5225 (Mar 15, 2014)

Guitarist93 said:


> I see we both sniped a bid at the last second... :rotfl:


Yeah I was really hoping I could snag a box tonight. If not I was going to order from CI at full rate! Can't wait to get these in and let them rest some. I'm lighting one up as soon as I get them though.


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

zman5225 said:


> Yeah I was really hoping I could snag a box tonight. If not I was going to order from CI at full rate! Can't wait to get these in and let them rest some. I'm lighting one up as soon as I get them though.


They are awesome, that's for sure.
One of the few I smoke other than Padrons.
And at only $1.97 each, I won't feel bad if I only smoke em for 20 mins.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Sometimes it can be useful to put "Puff" in the *Notes section while bidding on the devil site, specifically so that we aren't bidding up items on each other- not to say you have to every time you put in a $1 bid on a cigar you don't care about, but if another member sees that, perhaps they may be less likely to throw in a "Whatever bid" and junk your shizz up. Good way for all of us to get good deals!


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Sometimes it can be useful to put "Puff" in the *Notes section while bidding on the devil site, specifically so that we aren't bidding up items on each other- not to say you have to every time you put in a $1 bid on a cigar you don't care about, but if another member sees that, perhaps they may be less likely to throw in a "Whatever bid" and junk your shizz up. Good way for all of us to get good deals!


That's a great idea!
I never really saw a point to the "comment" line, but that gives it some purpose!


----------



## zman5225 (Mar 15, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Sometimes it can be useful to put "Puff" in the *Notes section while bidding on the devil site, specifically so that we aren't bidding up items on each other- not to say you have to every time you put in a $1 bid on a cigar you don't care about, but if another member sees that, perhaps they may be less likely to throw in a "Whatever bid" and junk your shizz up. Good way for all of us to get good deals!


Consider it done! Great idea.


----------



## MD71 (Jan 8, 2014)

I agree im down. I haven't smoked one yet been resting for 2 months now guess its time to give it a shot


----------



## eagle79 (Dec 29, 2013)

Rocky Patel mulligan caddies choice $19.99 for a bundle of 20
Best Rocky I've smoked!


----------

